# can't afford a heat press - is there a cheaper way to start?



## CGM (Sep 21, 2008)

hi, i am new to all this, but i do not have enough money to by a heat presser or anything, do somebody know of an cheaper way to start whit until i can afford a heat press??


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: something cheaper?*

I have heard you can use a regular hand iron and JPSS heat transfer paper to make custom garments. I know it will be more time consuming to do it this way, but you can achieve a quality product. ... JB


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: something cheaper?*

you can always outsource the actual pressing...but you will need to have enough money to buy the blank shirts and pay for the pressing but you will have to have enough capital to get some product to show..no one will buy without seeing what they are getting..


----------



## CGM (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: something cheaper?*

Thanks for the answers!

but where can i by blank t-shirts??


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: something cheaper?*

Go here to buy blank shirts...
*Wholesale Blank T-Shirts - JiffyShirts.com - Main T-Shirt Page*
You can buy 1 or 1,000, the shipping's not bad, and they are pretty reputable too.
I use 'em.

If you are in a hurry, and can't wait, you can go to Hobby Lobby or Michael's and buy their cheap shirts.
Be warned, they are on the cheap side, but they would be good to practice on, and, they aren't that bad.
I think they are Jerzee brand if I'm not mistaken, I bought some years ago and I still wear 'em, but the threads will come loose after about 10-15 washes or so.
(I wouldn't sell them EVER! heheh)

Go to Dharma's to check on how to get your feet wet as far as doing a few shirts at a time, this may not be what you are asking, but just in case.
You can make you own stencils, (and even tie-dye if you want) and do all kinds of other 'on the cheap' t-shirts, and they aren't aren't priced that high either, and they are reputable.
*Dharma Systems, Inc., A supplier of interoperability and accessibility technology.*
Be sure to really check the place out, they have all kinds of fun stuff, from craft stuff to professional stuff.

Randy

*EDIT* *I changed the link due to Joe's catching my link being wrong, *it's fixed now! *


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: something cheaper?*

Correct URL for Dharma: Dharma Trading Co. Homepage

Dick Blick's Art stores may also have some garment decorating items available.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: something cheaper?*

Thank you Joe!
I never, ever type out an url because I know it can lead to a mistake, I know better, but I thought, "I know this url, it's an easy one to remember!" 

I learn what I shouldn't do every day, but I rarely learn what I should... heheheh

I really do appreciate you catching that for the thread starter, he'd think I was crazy. heh

Randy


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: something cheaper?*

I would recommend not going into the business until you can afford a basic, reasonably priced, heat press. It is the key ingredient in producing a quality product that will satisfy your customers. For t shirts you might want to try www.alphashirt.com or www.bodekandrhodes.com. Two of the biggest....and the best.


----------



## mike1w (Jul 9, 2010)

I am wondering about this myself. I guess I will have to look for some alternative. By the way what is JPSS paper. I am new to this stuff.

Edit: Should I find a heat press, or try what that guy's cousin did, from my other post, where can I find a time and temp guide, if there isn't one with the press. ( I may buy used to start. )


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Here is a link to JPSS: 10 SHEETS/PACK - PRICE/SHEET


----------

